# Apps for Windows



## jaamulberry (May 27, 2014)

I realize I am in a smallish niche here but I was wondering if there are comparable products/apps for people who run windows 7/8. I know there is aRFR now but I haven't seen or heard anything for Microsoft. Just some of the many apps I am looking for.

RFR - Without spending alot of money on the Nomad
Swatch book - for all manufactures in one app
Beam Calculator
ETC Selador
Gelcalc
Showtool LD

And any others that I may not have on my mind right now.

Thanks,
JAAM


----------



## Footer (May 27, 2014)

Are you looking for just Metro apps that can run on windows phone? If your on full blown windows you can run EOS/Element offline and get full control of the console as a client. Give LD Calculator a try as well.


----------



## jaamulberry (May 27, 2014)

I am kinda looking for both I suppose. I am running windows 8 on my laptop but also the school has a surface RT that I would like to try to hook up to it. (Why they got the RT version is beyond me. It is somewhat worthless in what in can do IMO)


----------

